# I got a new job



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I had my first day today, and I didn't run away after my lunch break or start crying. I figure that's a triumph.

I don't know how long I'll stay at this job--I warned myself not to work in health food stores anymore, or in stores, period--but at least I now know that I am capable of working somewhere new without dying.

I still feel pretty overwhelmed but I guess that's normal. I just want to vegetate and decompress tonight; however, I have to go give a presentation at school in 45 minutes. *collapses*

The whole time I was at this job today, I was coming up with all kinds of crazy excuses I could use to tell the boss I wouldn't be coming back. In the end, though, I didn't use any of them. I let her book me in for another day. Why not, right? I've worked in health food for a billion years already (slight exaggeration), and this place is like ten minutes from my house, walking (not an exaggeration). 

Yay me.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Go you! Hopefully you can keep yourself refreshed and prepared for every new work day.

BTW...Do you mind giving me some of those excuses, I need some new ones


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats on the new job! :yay


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats to you, yay!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome! Congratz


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

Congratulations Pita. Well done on otughing the working day out.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Good for you pita 



pita said:


> I still feel pretty overwhelmed but I guess that's normal. I just want to vegetate and decompress tonight; however, I have to go give a presentation at school in 45 minutes.


Well did you survive?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats! hope the presentation went well too.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

That's wonderful!!! Good luck on day 2!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations, Pita! :yay :yay


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats, Pita - that's a major victory!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> Good for you pita
> 
> Well did you survive?


It went better than I'd anticipated. Much better.

Unfortunately, now I'm stressing about going back to the new job tomorrow.

Hopefully that, too, goes better than I think it will.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Good job Pita,you're a tough little cookie!!


----------



## elizabeth152 (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations on the new job Pita! I worked in for retail for ten years and even though it could be difficult, it really taught me so much about dealing with people and made me much more comfortable in social situations.

Good luck! You'll do great!

Elizabeth
improvingelizabeth.blogspot.com
twitter.com


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

way to go!!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations, keep up the good work


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:clap Great job!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woohoo! Working in stores is a serious nightmare with SA. It's inspiring that you can do it!

As an aside, I would like to hear some of those excuses too.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

thats awesome, but atleast you have prior experience in working in a health store. so for trhe most part, you know what to expect. plus the fact that its so close to your house must be awesome. anyway, congratulations.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, I quit.

Blah.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

pita said:


> Well, I quit.
> 
> Blah.


Sorry to hear this, at least you gave it a go, can't fault you for that.


----------

